# A New Low (VERY Low) for Mayan Palace



## kcirbodmot (Mar 3, 2011)

_At the OP's request, this post has been removed as he works with Mayan Palace to resolve his complaint. He will report back how it was handled.

Karen G, Moderator_


----------



## CatLovers (Mar 3, 2011)

*I empathize ...*

Unfortunately our experience at the Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta (also Grupo Mayan) was identical to yours *kcirbodmot*.  Not only was a sales experience an absolute nightmare, but our stay at the resort wasn't "all that" either.  I wrote a very lengthy review (all 3,000 words  ) at http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=138295. 

There are about half a dozen TUGgers who just adore Grupo Mayan resorts and no doubt, they will be along soon to chastise you for attending the presentation  .  Unfortunately, our negative experience wasn't just with the sales process; we didn't see or enjoy the oft-described top-notch service and amenities either.  But I'm with you, there's no reason for an organization to engage in such heavy-handed and in some cases fraudulent sales techniques.  If the product's that good, you shouldn't have to browbeat or hold people hostage to convince them to buy!

Chalk it up to a learning experience, stay clear of the guys with the yellow note pads and black sharpies  , and enjoy the rest of your vacation.


----------



## Conan (Mar 3, 2011)

Hopefully this won't turn into another marathon thread on the Mayan Group.  

Suffice to say, the sales side of their operation is often a source of unhappiness.  Big unhappiness if you buy and discover too late that the salesperson misrepresented.  Small unhappiness (hopefully) if you waste a couple of hours, you don't buy, and the saleperson insults you or otherwise gets under your skin.  "Buy or Cry."

Personally I no longer take the sales tour because I find the aggravation outweighs the value of the gift.


----------



## Grupo Mayan (Mar 3, 2011)

Dear "kcirbodmot": 

Even though this kind of remark is intended for future customers, we prefer to be hands on with the current guests that for some reason we have failed to fully satisfy.

We would like to be given the opportunity to investigate this further as this does not reflect the way we treat our guests. If any member of our staff behaved in this manner, we would like to be able to report it and take the necessary actions to prevent this from happening again.

So forth, you can contact me by email at grupomayanblog@grupovidanta.com or by telephone at 1-800-292-9446. We would very much like to know who you are to provide you personalized assistance. Give us the chance to assist you properly!

Your satisfaction is our main priority to continue to provide the most impressive vacations at the finest resorts in Mexico. Allow us to provide you the quality service you deserve. 

We are grateful for your time. 

Sincerely
Karen Rose
Customer Support Representative.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 3, 2011)

Grupo Mayan said:


> you can contact me by email at grupomayanblog@grupovidanta.com or by telephone at 1-800-292-9446. We would very much like to know who you are to provide you personalized assistance. Give us the chance to assist you properly!


I urge anyone who has had a less than satisfactory experience at any GM property to take them up on this offer of assistance. It would be so interesting to hear how complaints are resolved.


----------



## aliikai2 (Mar 3, 2011)

*Grand Mayan on Sunday*

I can say for sure that we will really enjoy our two weeks in the GM in Nuevo Vallarta starting Sunday.

 I am sincerely sorry that your resort experience was so awful, but I am glad that you have found other resorts that you enjoy. 

We like the resorts and their staff, and in comparison to most of the other resorts in Mexico, feel the Grupo Mayan resorts are far and away the best.

fwiw,

Greg 






CatLovers said:


> Unfortunately our experience at the Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta (also Grupo Mayan) was identical to yours *kcirbodmot*.  Not only was a sales experience an absolute nightmare, but our stay at the resort wasn't "all that" either.  I wrote a very lengthy review (all 3,000 words  ) at http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=138295.
> 
> There are about half a dozen TUGgers who just adore Grupo Mayan resorts and no doubt, they will be along soon to chastise you for attending the presentation  .  Unfortunately, our negative experience wasn't just with the sales process; we didn't see or enjoy the oft-described top-notch service and amenities either.  But I'm with you, there's no reason for an organization to engage in such heavy-handed and in some cases fraudulent sales techniques.  If the product's that good, you shouldn't have to browbeat or hold people hostage to convince them to buy!
> 
> Chalk it up to a learning experience, stay clear of the guys with the yellow note pads and black sharpies  , and enjoy the rest of your vacation.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Mar 3, 2011)

My experience with the Grand Mayans has been excellent.  This is a picture of a cenote.  These were allegedly created by the asteroid that caused the extinction of the dinosaurs.  I would not attend the high pressure sales presentation.


----------



## Catira (Mar 3, 2011)

Pianodinosaur...Where is that beautiful cenote at? We've been thinking of going to one on our next trip in June. We are going the Grand Mayan Riviera Mayan. Of course, as usual, we will stay away from any timeshare presentation. No gift, or free breakfast etc has ever been worth our vacation time.


----------



## nazclk (Mar 4, 2011)

*Mexican Resorts*

Greg have you ever stayed at one of the new Pueblo Bonito Resorts?? 

I find them to be one of the best at least in Cabo and Mazatlan


----------



## aliikai2 (Mar 4, 2011)

*I have Harold*

We stayed at the PB in Maz and Emerald Bay. Both very nice resorts.  

Earlier a poster had a problem with the nickel and dime charges at the GM ,they would have a fit at Emerald Bay  .

Ice for $12 pesos a bag, the in room bottled water at the GM is a 2 litter for $12 pesos, at the PB it was $34 pesos for a 1 liter bottle, internet time was $30 pesos for 15 minutes and didn't carry forward like it does at the Grupo Mayan resorts. 

I don't mind any resort of this quality charging for services, after all their are a business, and to pay employees and overhead you must make a profit. 


Heck the Marriott's charge for a ton of items and you don't see anyone posting about them. 

fwiw,

Greg




nazclk said:


> Greg have you ever stayed at one of the new Pueblo Bonito Resorts??
> 
> I find them to be one of the best at least in Cabo and Mazatlan


----------



## pianodinosaur (Mar 4, 2011)

Catira said:


> Pianodinosaur...Where is that beautiful cenote at? We've been thinking of going to one on our next trip in June. We are going the Grand Mayan Riviera Mayan. Of course, as usual, we will stay away from any timeshare presentation. No gift, or free breakfast etc has ever been worth our vacation time.



Catira:

The cenote is near Chichen Itza.  The concierge at the Grand Mayan Riviera Maya arranged a tour that included the swimming trip to the cenote and a tour of Chichen Itza. This is a photo of the great pyramid at Chichen Itza.


----------



## Kay H (Mar 4, 2011)

I give Karen Rose a lot of credit.  She appologizes for the sales staff over and over and gives the unhappy vacationer a chance to tell her what exactly happened and to make amends.

She is far more courteous than some of the posters (not in this thread so far) and I wouldn't want her job.  I hope the invitation is accepted and I would be interested in how the situation is resolved.  She probably is not in charge of the sales staff in any way, where most of the complaints seem to be coming from.

I am not a Groupo Mayan employee but am retrurning to one of their resorts on Sunday.


----------



## mikenk (Mar 4, 2011)

_post deleted--please stick to the topic rather than criticizing another poster whose opinions differ from yours. It's very simple to say things like "we've always had great experiences at GM resorts; we love XYZ there; we see great value in our ownership there, we encourage everyone to stay there" If someone else says the opposite, that's their opinion or experience, and they have as much right to theirs as you do to yours.  It is possible to relate your different experience without denigrating the experience of someone else._


----------



## Tropical lady (Mar 4, 2011)

*thoughts....*

Well we can ALL agree on one thing...we have those who have great experiences and wonderful vacations with Grupo Mayan and we have those who really dislike the resort.  We have those of us who repeatedly say that we do not agree with the sales tactics, and we have those who prefer to ignore these responses.  We have those who can post a situation with fact in a civil manner for discussion and we have those who use every opportunity to repeat the same story over several related topics.  Agree?
Mike, I agree with what you posted and was able to read it before it was deleted. I think another post pushed the envelope here and elsewhere, but...... 
Karen H, I agree that Karen Rose right now has a tough job, but I feel optomistic that with communication of negative situations, that customer service and management can deal with sales over the long haul.  I am so glad to see the company take a forward stand on these issues and be upfront.  Golly if things change and this topic goes away, then it is back to education for all presentations and resale vs developer sales.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Mar 4, 2011)

Unfortunately, attending a high pressure sales presentation can adversely affect what would otherwise be a wonderful vacation.


----------



## kcirbodmot (Mar 4, 2011)

I will be giving Karen a chance, but I suspect the jerk in question achieved his position by way of his sales success, and even in the U.S. would not lose his job over threatening a customer. 

_See post #1--some remarks were removed which were quotes from the salesman_


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey, Pianodinosaur,
Thanks for the great photos, and glad you enjoyed your stay.
I'm curious--I had heard some time ago they stopped letting visitors walk up the steps to the Grand Pyramid, is that true today?

We chartered an 'all day' trip pre-timeshare days from Cozumel, and at that time we could walk up.  Going up was fine, coming down was another story--the steps were too narrow for my women's size 9 feet, but I'm sure that had a lot to do with looking back down at the height we had ascended.  Back then, they had a heavy chain you could grab onto to slowly descend.


----------



## Carol C (Mar 5, 2011)

muranojo said:


> Hey, Pianodinosaur,
> Thanks for the great photos, and glad you enjoyed your stay.
> I'm curious--I had heard some time ago they stopped letting visitors walk up the steps to the Grand Pyramid, is that true today?
> 
> We chartered an 'all day' trip pre-timeshare days from Cozumel, and at that time we could walk up.  Going up was fine, coming down was another story--the steps were too narrow for my women's size 9 feet, but I'm sure that had a lot to do with looking back down at the height we had ascended.  Back then, they had a heavy chain you could grab onto to slowly descend.



It is true, you can no longer climb on or touch any ruins at Chichen Itza. They are in fact excavating another structure, thus that area is chained off entirely. One sad thing that's different from the old days...there are way too many vendors flanking every pathway around the site. It's so commercialized now that imho it seems to dishonor the Gods, so to speak.


----------



## Pat H (Mar 5, 2011)

Greg, looking forward to meeting you  and your wife at some point during our stay at the GM starting tomorrow. Look for the 4 good looking "mature" ladies with their hands in the air asking Julio (yes, that really is his name) for another drink! :rofl:


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 5, 2011)

kcirbodmot said:


> I will be giving Karen a chance, but I suspect the jerk in question achieved his position by way of his sales success, and even in the U.S. would not lose his job over threatening a customer.
> 
> _quotes of deleted remarks removed_



Those tactics are not unique to Grupo Mayan. They are  used at other sales presentations in Mexico because they can get away with it and there is nothing you can do about it.


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 5, 2011)

We also did the same tour as Pianodinosaur. We booked it at the GM resort. It is a very long day with a lot of time on the bus so be prepared. Our plunge pool on the balcony sure was nice after we got back from the tour


----------



## Catira (Mar 5, 2011)

Pianodinosaur.. thanks for the info and the additional photos. Unfortunately, I don't think we will be going to chichnitza this trip. I'll have to see if there is another cenote nearby. When we were there last June, the concierge recommended Playa Maroma. It is only a 10 min ride from the resort. The beach is gorgeous and when we were there there was very few people. We did have to pay a fee to get in but don't remember how much.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 5, 2011)

John Cummings said:


> Those tactics are not unique to Grupo Mayan. They are  used at other sales presentations in Mexico because they can get away with it and there is nothing you can do about it.



But not all.  There are resort chains that do not use this kind of tactic.


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 5, 2011)

pjrose said:


> But not all.  There are resort chains that do not use this kind of tactic.



I didn't say all.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 5, 2011)

I know - I was just adding clarification for those who might erroneously think so.


----------



## kcirbodmot (Mar 6, 2011)

John Cummings said:


> Those tactics are not unique to Grupo Mayan. They are  used at other sales presentations in Mexico because they can get away with it and there is nothing you can do about it.



Hi, John -

Over the past 13 years or so, I have seen many helpful and informative posts from you here. I'm not sure I can count this as one of them. Is there something in your post that was intended to add to the conversation?    Anything helpful at all?  Instead, it seems more as though you are being dismissive of somebody else's concerns because you know enough to have decided not to have gotten into that situation yourself in the first place.

I suspect there would never be any negative repercussions for the fool from Mayan Palace who threatened us, even in the U.S., because all that matters to sales staff is producing sales. My point in posting here is to provide a specific, timely example to others regarding the type of treatment to expect at a Mayan Palace timeshare sales presentation if you are not one to be swayed by heavy-handed tactics.

In any forum such as this, there will be a very wide range of experience levels among readers. Naturally, my post was not aimed at well-informed, long-time TUG members who already know everything there is to know about the topic. For those who have not yet learned and experienced what many of the rest of us have, a very specific example can be much more helpful than a generalized statement of opinion. As with any internet forum post, the reader can take it or leave it, but leaving it does not require one to respond by publicly "poo-pooing" the concern. Discretion might direct one to simply move on and allow the thread to be developed, or not, by those who have questions or something constructive to say about it.

Just trying to be helpful.

Tom


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 6, 2011)

kcirbodmot said:


> ...but leaving it does not require one to respond by publicly "poo-pooing" the concern. Discretion might direct one to simply move on and allow the thread to be developed, or not, by those who have questions or something constructive to say about it.
> 
> Just trying to be helpful.
> 
> Tom



I have absolutely NO idea how you came to the conclusion that I was "poo-pooing" it. I am simply pointing out that these sort of tactics are commonplace with Mexican Timeshares and NOT just at Grupo Mayan. It is intended as a warning for others that may think they won't run into the same thing elsewhere. If you think that is trivializing your experience then so be it but that was NOT my intention.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 6, 2011)

*BUY OR DIE presentation - Grand Mayan- Not for sissys*

IMO, the Grand Mayan presentation is the worst one ever. This is because of the sales staff and the way they sell different products all within 3 hours. On our presentation we went from the warm up, which we were asked if we would buy a vacation product if they could show us how valuable it was, to more warm up including brunch. Then conversations about Grand Bliss and Luxx with the yellow note pad. When we said no the second presenter came over to offer Grand Mayan and along with the first presenter spouted out more numbers. Again we politely said no. Then a third person came over to inform us that we really don't understand what they are selling. This person was really there to be the bad guy, imo. Then to collect your gift you talk to the fourth guy who offers you something no one else can because he works for the owner himself. Again when you say no another presenter comes over to make sure you understand what a great deal your walking away from. 

At this point it seem that if you even make eye contact another person is going to jump out and start selling all over again. This lasts at least 3 hours.
_____________________________________________________________

The best way enjoy this presentation is to tell the presenters you are cheapo Philipo and only here for the gifts and brunch. Do this right off the get go during the warm up. Then you can ask your questions about fishing, sight seeing and whatever.

When the presenter knows that you are not interested they may feel that they need to get you interested. The yellow note pad. If the yellow pad comes out you can draw a tic-tac-toe and tell the presenter if you win you get to leave with the gift. Take control of the yellow note pad. Even write "We are here for the gifts only." on it. Draw a smiley face below this. 

They may ask you why you won't buy. When this happens do not give them an objection that they can twist. For every objection offered by you they will have a solution for you. Your answer should be " I told you we are here for the gifts only". 

Some people might argue that this presentation is the same as most but it really isn't. This is the longest, most confusing and deliberately offensive presentation ever. 
______________________________________________________________
The Grupo Maya properties are nice but a little to spread out for us. This is a mega resort. While we did enjoy our view room we felt that the distance from our room to almost everything at the resort was a bit far.


----------



## kcirbodmot (Mar 7, 2011)

John Cummings said:


> I have absolutely NO idea how you came to the conclusion that I was "poo-pooing" it. I am simply pointing out that these sort of tactics are commonplace with Mexican Timeshares and NOT just at Grupo Mayan. It is intended as a warning for others that may think they won't run into the same thing elsewhere. If you think that is trivializing your experience then so be it but that was NOT my intention.



OK, no offense taken anyway; just chalk it up to the missing pieces of nonverbal communication one gets with the written word vs face-to-face.


----------



## Pat H (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll let you all know how my "owners update" goes on Friday.


----------



## kcirbodmot (Mar 8, 2011)

easyrider said:


> IMO, the Grand Mayan presentation is the worst one ever...




I can live with all that; none of it bothers me. I always know more than the sales staff does going in (thanks partially to the great info here on TUG over the years).

What I refuse to accept is some fool like this "Joey Robinson" who wants to try to intimidate somebody (not gonna happen with me, boy) by threatening me. 

Tom


----------



## easyrider (Mar 8, 2011)

kcirbodmot said:


> I can live with all that; none of it bothers me. I always know more than the sales staff does going in (thanks partially to the great info here on TUG over the years).
> 
> What I refuse to accept is some fool like this "Joey Robinson" who wants to try to intimidate somebody (not gonna happen with me, boy) by threatening me.
> 
> Tom



We had a simalar event in that the presenter became very aggresive. He claimed to have been a former boxing champ. He didn't appeciate the smiley face I drew on his yellow pad and started ranting about me with out cursing. He actually called me Cheapo Philip-o.  Then another presenter came over and wanted to discuss the others action and we said everything was fine. Nothing to talk about.

On our very first presentation we knew nothing of these sales tactics and did buy a week. We did cancell with within the 5 day recission period but the resort would not acknowledge this for 3 more months.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 8, 2011)

easyrider said:


> . . .  He didn't appeciate the smiley face I drew on his yellow pad and started ranting about me with out cursing. He actually called me Cheapo Philip-o.  Then another presenter came over and wanted to discuss the others action and we said everything was fine. . . .



Wow, the smiley face made him mad instead of defusing his aggression?  

When the other one came over, was this a Bad Cop - Good Cop routine?


----------



## rpennisi (Mar 8, 2011)

easyrider,
I have been meaning to ask: What is the picture of the two guys standing on (what is it?) the animal all about?


----------



## easyrider (Mar 8, 2011)

pjrose said:


> Wow, the smiley face made him mad instead of defusing his aggression?
> 
> When the other one came over, was this a Bad Cop - Good Cop routine?



It seems that the smilely face can be used for evil.   Above it I wrote "Im only here for the beer" or gift. Yes, after all the presentations we have been through it seems that when you get a mean guy, a really nice guy follows. The best one was when the head sales guy came over to explain how they can afford to pay every one $350.00. " One out of three people see the value of this fine resort and purchase", he said. I couldn't help myself and with a smile I shaked his hand. Then I explained one of the next two would buy. 



rpennisi said:


> easyrider,
> I have been meaning to ask: What is the picture of the two guys standing on (what is it?) the animal all about?



Its Ground Infantry Joesph and his good buddy Marine Corp Sniper Mark Sman. Joe is using a Remington 7.2 MM M40A1 riffle to hunt oversized pests. Mark is wondering where the ice chest went. Later in the evening they have to clean up as they have a date with Barbie and her friend.


----------



## rpennisi (Mar 9, 2011)

_Its Ground Infantry Joesph and his good buddy Marine Corp Sniper Mark Sman. Joe is using a Remington 7.2 MM M40A1 riffle to hunt oversized pests. Mark is wondering where the ice chest went. Later in the evening they have to clean up as they have a date with Barbie and her friend_

So it's GI Joe and MC sniper Marksman...no relation I am sure to Gunny Carlos Hathcock?  You been smoking that funny weed??


----------



## easyrider (Mar 9, 2011)

> So it's GI Joe and MC sniper Marksman...no relation I am sure to Gunny Carlos Hathcock?  You been smoking that funny weed??




No need for weed in my world. At some of the concerts we go to people will pass a joint and be surprised that we don't want any.

I started watching Robot Chicken occasionally on the Cartoon Network Adult Swim . My son and some of his friends were watching this. No weed for them either as they are wanting to work for the Feds in criminal justice.


----------



## kcirbodmot (Apr 18, 2011)

Finally heard back from Mr. Pico, weeks after the fact and weeks too late for us to meet face-to-face to discuss. As I expected. :deadhorse:    And I suspect the man-boy Mr. Robinson is still having temper tantrums at Mayan Palace when he feels "dissed."


----------



## Tropical lady (Apr 18, 2011)

*here's your chance.....*

I'm glad that you finally heard from them.  This will give you the opportunity to impress upon them that none of us will tolerate rudeness or threats at a presentation.  The product sells itself so sales tactics need improvement!
Most of us have been addressing this at the sales presentation on our own to prompt a change in the sales program.
Is this communication by email, phone??
Let us know how it goes generally.............thanks!

Pat H.....you were going to post how your presentation went.....hopefully not bad, just informative!


----------



## Colorado Belle (May 2, 2011)

I must say that of the timeshare sales presentations I've been to, that Grupo Mayan has got to be the longest, most aggravating one I've ever attended. I realize that the resort is separate from the sales people, but if enough people complain, then I think the resort should at least look at what's happening.
My experience was last fall: 

.  I had a toothache that morning with a dental appt in PV that afternoon and I told them this upfront and arrived at 8am sharp but waited for 40 minutes before I met with the first salesman (who actually bought me some tylenol to help with the toothpain.)He was very nice tho somewhat evasive about my questions. And everything seemed to take a very long time to get to the point.

Then there were at least 3 others who told me the same stuff all over again,  and then two more at the 'other' setting where you are sent to pick up your gifts. Finally, I got upset because I started having some a-fib heart palps and thought I would faint or stroke out if I didn't lie down quickly. The guy wouldn't let me go so I finally said I am going to the bathroom, went outside and  lay down on an outside couch (rather comfy) for about a half hour  and stayed there until the first salesperson came over and took me to the gift place without another word. In all, I think I was there 5 hours....and I seriously had gone just to see what Bliss was all about, not to get the dang gift.  There is something that I just don't like about the resort itself...perhaps that it is so far from the ocean, the room colors, or the lack of a kitchen.  But when I went into a-fib and the sales guy kept talking....that convinced me that there is just something WRONG about the place.


----------

